# Curried Baked Beans



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Has Heinz stopped making their delicious curried beans? I can`t find them anywhere, not even on their website!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A quick search reveals that they are available from here mach http://www.atb-bargains.co.uk/heinz-curried-beans-1158-p.asp But they charge Â£6.99 p&p though so you would have to order about 25 tins to make it worth while.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Apparently not.

I enquired in my local Co-op, only a matter of weeks ago and was pointed to them.

But they only had 200g tins, not the full-size 415g tins that you need for best effect.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.heinz.co.uk/ourfood/beans/flavouredbeanz/heinz-curry-beanz

Obviously beans are much better with growlers in them or as part of a lovely fry-up with bacon and egg


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Make your own? I always add chilli powder or paprika or curry powder to my beans...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Baked bean modding. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Curried beans! Jeez - bet no one dare smokes in your house Mach! LOL


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Curried baked beanz. Where have THEY been all my life. Somehow I've missed them and now they'be gone and disappeared. Dang! Life's cruel sometimes.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

The perfect morning after breakfast: Can of Heinz beans heated with a spoonful of Patak curry paste [lots of strengths available] mixed in then a handful of very strong cheddar grated in; served on 1" thick slices of crusty white bread medium toasted and well buttered. Fresh ground pepper and soupÃ§on of salt. If available, some merguez sausages to round off.....


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

marmisto said:


> The perfect morning after breakfast: Can of Heinz beans heated with a spoonful of Patak curry paste [lots of strengths available] mixed in then a handful of very strong cheddar grated in; served on 1" thick slices of crusty white bread medium toasted and well buttered. Fresh ground pepper and soupÃ§on of salt. If available, some merguez sausages to round off.....


Well that's my breakfast for tomorrow sorted! Good shout!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

stew1982 said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect morning after breakfast: Can of Heinz beans heated with a spoonful of Patak curry paste [lots of strengths available] mixed in then a handful of very strong cheddar grated in; served on 1" thick slices of crusty white bread medium toasted and well buttered. Fresh ground pepper and soupÃ§on of salt. If available, some merguez sausages to round off.....
> ...


Make sure it's the Madras Patak's curry paste... the Vindaloo is a mite OTT for brekkers and the biryani, rogan josh and lesser pastes aren't quite up to it. Incidentally the madras curry paste is nice spread on toast when you fall in from the boozer looking for a late supper.

Rob


----------

